# Fix for sp101 sights, or replace with different model?



## ajlandis (May 11, 2008)

I've got a sp101 .357 with 2" barrel. I've had it for a few years. Looking at rugers' website today, I noticed that they're showing an adjustable sight on the 101. Mine has the fixed 'channel in the topstrap' style. Problem is, it shoots about 4 inches left at 15 yards. I really like the feel of this gun and was planning to use it as an everyday carry gun around the farm. But I can't hit with it unless I hold off target. I've been told before, that's the only way to fix it, but I refuse to accept that as a standard practice. I shoot too many different handguns to start trying to remember which gun has to be aimed how far in what direction to hit where I want. If I can't get a gun to shoot to poa, I won't use it. So my initial question: what, if any options are there to get the poi to change? Is there a standard fix to put adjustable sights on this gun? Is it possible to have it retrofitted to the new style sights on the new 101's? How about a replacement front blade, with just a bit of an offset to push the line of sight over a little? Would dealing with ruger produce any results? Any chance that they would not consider my guns poi within acceptable standards, and make a change to it? I'm a bit skeptical of getting help from ruger direct. I had a very lousy customer experience with them a year or two ago over a P95. I told myself then and there, I'd never buy another ruger. (Dealt with springfield and dan wesson at the same time over two other pistols I had, and was treated like a king by both companies.) Problem is that I already had the 101 by then, and now here I am, with another ruger that I can't count on. What really sucks is that I love the feel of the gun in my hand and the way it shoots. Just not where it shoots. So, for the second part of this: If I can't change the poi on the ruger, what other brand and model of revolver should I check into to replace it? I'm looking for something to wear in a holster around the property. Don't want a lot of weight, but nothing super light (I've got guns for carrying concealed). 5 or 6 shot .38+P or .357. 2-3" barrel, possibly 4". Most likely stainless, as it's going to see some hard use. And I want it to hit where I'm aiming, whether that means it comes right from the factory, or has durable adjustable sights, doesn't matter. Basically, I want something just like what I've got with the ruger. I just want it to hit where the sights point. I know it would make sense to many for me to just sell the current 101 and get a new one with the adjustable sights, but after my dealing with ruger that one time, I've no particular interest in buying another of their products, especially with the purpose of doing it to replace the exact same gun that has sub-standard performance. Thoughts? 
And yes, I've tried different kinds of ammo.


----------

